# Which GPRS Service is best suited?



## INS-ANI (Jun 29, 2010)

Now a days, its pretty hard to find any unlimited GPRS tarrif. DO you guys are aware of any service provider offering unlimited GPRS for a fixed amount?


----------



## neerajvohra (Jun 29, 2010)

Well, you can opt for a corporate connection if any of your friend is working in corporate industry, or bpo industry.

Currently, I'm using Idea corp connection and paying 100rs for unltd gprs..though I have not crossed more than 2-3gbs but there is no limit.

Else, there might be ultd plans but that gonna cost you a lot and its not worth to give 500-600 bucks for edge speed.


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 29, 2010)

I have heard Tata-DoCoMo and Uninor provide GPRS at dirt cheap rates (Rs.50 for 2GB data). With such plans you do not need to look for unlimited GPRS IMHO because it is not like desktop PCs that we will use mobile for downloads all the time. And with slow download speeds on GPRS it is not possible to download more that 4-6 GB per month...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 29, 2010)

Ya look at Airtel and Docomo. They provides limited GPRS but the price is affordable. Otherwise look at vodafone for UL plans but at huge price.


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 29, 2010)

I am using Vodafone postpaid corporate connection in Bangalore. It is a waste! That's why I did not mention the name. Maybe in other cities it has better GPRS plans...


----------



## neerajvohra (Jun 29, 2010)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Ya look at Airtel and Docomo. They provides limited GPRS but the price is affordable. Otherwise look at vodafone for UL plans but at huge price.



I think they have a uncapped limit of 60-70mb per day including 2gb per month ?? Can anyone confirm this ?? If this is untrue..then you can go for Airtel or other options as posted by other members.


----------



## astroutkarsh (Jun 29, 2010)

I am using Airtel Postpaid in Pune. 
Its Rs.98/- per month with 2 GB cap. 
But there is no per day limit. Speed is ok for normal browsing with A/v updates etc.
*Idea* has this per day limit with total 2 GB per month.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 29, 2010)

neerajvohra said:


> I think they have a uncapped limit of 60-70mb per day including 2gb per month ?? Can anyone confirm this ?? If this is untrue..then you can go for Airtel or other options as posted by other members.



I'm using it right now. Didn't got any news like this. Though it would be better to confirm with CC


----------



## Deepaks (Jul 12, 2010)

WHY DONT YOU GUYS USE AIRCEL. UNLIMITED @Rs. 98 for one month and try  Rs.14 for 3 day Unlimited. I download more than 5 GB data using this Aircel 98 plan in a month.


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 12, 2010)

Using GPRS greedily to download just because it has no cap could cause severe loss in long run. We all know every hardware has a limited life...battery of mobiles can be replaced easily but what if any other component gets a hit (due to overheating or continuous usgae)!!!


----------



## neerajvohra (Jul 13, 2010)

Deepaks said:


> WHY DONT YOU GUYS USE AIRCEL. UNLIMITED @Rs. 98 for one month and try  Rs.14 for 3 day Unlimited. I download more than 5 GB data using this Aircel 98 plan in a month.



howz the speed..I heard Aircel speed varies from 5-6kbps  that means you have been downloading 5gb stuff from past 1month !!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 13, 2010)

Deepaks said:


> WHY DONT YOU GUYS USE AIRCEL. UNLIMITED @Rs. 98 for one month and try  Rs.14 for 3 day Unlimited. I download more than 5 GB data using this Aircel 98 plan in a month.



Thats because...Aircel is awesome for those who got a tower next to their house. 

For me....I've HOME 750UL+ at home...!!! And I want something reliable(good tower) which I can use anywhere.

I found speed of both Docomo and Airtel same...!! Both are equally good. But there are some problems with docomo. Docomo refuses to connect sometime. And it's really tough to get tower of docomo is some area. 

So I planned....to use Docomo when I'll be on my Home City and when going abroad(across India), I'll carry Airtel(for it's tower)


----------



## pauldmps (Jul 13, 2010)

TATA DOCOMO has the best GPRS plans.

1. Rs. 15 500MB 3days
2. Rs. 48 2GB 30days
3. Rs. 98 6GB 30days

BTW, it is very difficult to use up 500 MB in 3 days.


----------



## hot zubs (Jul 13, 2010)

Yeah Tata Docomo is really good, i have been using from past 2 months, i get a speed of 21 KB/s in night on my PC


----------



## neerajvohra (Jul 19, 2010)

If someone has to choose between Aircel and Airtel-available in Delhi (No docomo and BSNL etc) what would be your choice??- as Idea has daily cap limit of 68mb.


----------



## hot zubs (Jul 19, 2010)

AIRTEL is lot lot lot better than aircel...
go for it...


----------



## Sathish (Jul 19, 2010)

If u can go with postpaid , stick with BSNL and they have an unlimited plan 
@Rs.299/- . I think the only Service provider who offer unlimited GPRS.


----------



## neerajvohra (Jul 19, 2010)

Sathish said:


> If u can go with postpaid , stick with BSNL and they have an unlimited plan
> @Rs.299/- . I think the only Service provider who offer unlimited GPRS.





> between Aircel and Airtel-available in Delhi (No docomo and BSNL etc)



BSNL available in Delhi.....Are you able to connect (98rs 2gb Airtel gprs ) with pc too ??


----------



## iitmanojit (Sep 1, 2010)

In BSNL Kolkata
Rs- 8 per day (9GB) (works for 3G too)
Rs- 98 per month (2GB) (works for 3G too)
Rs- 274 per month (unlimited)  (works for 3G too)

Please contact customer care for confirming 1 month unlimited plan. They say it is for 2G connection. In reality it works in 3G too. Speed is average 400-700kbps and 2.8MBps maximum.

You should not change your prepaid plan to 3G. Just change your network mode to UMTS. It works 100%


----------



## sinalkar.sanjay (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey guyz i am using bpl wap internet
LOOP MOBILE(10 ka gang)
if u r ready to pay Rs.69/month for unlimited wap plan!
i am getting 25kbps to 35kbps speed on my E51 mobile!
Even all Youtube video view without buffering!


----------



## dr.rdb (Nov 19, 2010)

Kolkata 2G Data Packs---------------
Rs 7        -100mB                - 1d
Rs 14        -200                   - 3d
Rs 26      - 1GB                    - 7d
Rs 54        -300MB+2GB      -30d
Rs 98      - 2GB                   - 30 d
Rs 219      -2GB+4GB         - 30 d
Rs 274       - UL                  - 30 d
Rs 555       -10GB              -180d

=========================== 
I used Aircel 2G in my place, EDGE netwrk detected by USB modem and speed is better than BSNL 2G EDGE, Tata Docomo 2G and Uninor 2G. Download speed on avg varies from 20-28kBps!



iitmanojit said:


> In BSNL Kolkata
> Rs- 8 per day (9GB) (works for 3G too)
> Rs- 98 per month (2GB) (works for 3G too)
> Rs- 274 per month (unlimited)  (works for 3G too)
> ...



But even set to network as UMTS i am not getting 3G speed now, earlier the trick was workin on my no, wth usb modem. Any clue of it?
people saying that BSNL starts to block 2G no to 3G netwrk or they block my no to 3G netwrk !


----------



## Gollum (Nov 19, 2010)

Docomo day time 100mb free, night 2gb (for collectively one month)@50rupees
idea 100mb free each day for one month at a recharge of rupee98
airtel 2 gb for one month free @98
 I find the idea plan to be best since you get 100mb each day so that gives you 3 gb for a month unlike airtel or docomo.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 11, 2011)

guys, my post might be a little offtopic but please bear with me

I have posted in many threads on many threads how Reliance GpRs is so fast and Vodafone slowest now its opposite

few days back I was downloading some software and got speed of 21.98 kbps(peak)

I swear am not lying , found speed in connection manager of my N73 and now Reliance barely connects.


----------



## v1k1h20 (Jun 21, 2011)

I think videocon prepaid has better browsing as well as download speed which is 25-30 kbps but it has now limited usage plans.


----------



## akash22 (Jul 25, 2011)

neerajvohra said:


> howz the speed..I heard Aircel speed varies from 5-6kbps  that means you have been downloading 5gb stuff from past 1month !!



speed is gud in kolkata. i use the pocket internet 98 plan it max reaches to 30kbps and sometimes for a min it reaches 70 -80kbps and my this mnth usage is 7gb till today.aircel is gud but if u don't dwnload much then just go for airtel it limited 2gb for 98 but the ping is much bttr than aircel



iitmanojit said:


> In BSNL Kolkata
> Rs- 8 per day (9GB) (works for 3G too)
> Rs- 98 per month (2GB) (works for 3G too)
> Rs- 274 per month (unlimited)  (works for 3G too)
> ...



this old plans and no longer bsnl provide any unlimited plan for 3g and even aftr changing to umts it does show 3g network but doesn't gave 3g spedd it's only 2g speed and thn it get's more irritated coz it suddenly loses 3g signal and go to gprs thn aft sometime again it get 3g signal it gave speed like 2g but during this network change takes for 5-10 sec and u can't browse at this moment but it's ping is bttr than aircel but the best 2g gpres/edge network i felt in kolkata is airtel, then aircel, bsnl, vodafone, reliance.

yes but i recently found on aircel website that it is providing unlimited 3g plan only dongle if any body has used it then please reply


----------



## Prime_Coder (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, all these plans seem to be little bit older, SP might have already changed some plans. Any updated news on this front? I m interested in plans from DOCOMO.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 25, 2011)

In Bangalore 

Airtel 2G @ 98 till 2Gb . Working brilliantly for past 10 months now !


----------



## Prime_Coder (Jul 25, 2011)

what? only 2Gb for Rs. 98/-

Im using 2.5GB with Rs. 65/ reachrge with Docomo. There are other better plans also. but this is good for me, as i dont download too much, use it mostly for surfing, downloading ebooks & small softwares or updates etc.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 25, 2011)

I have used both Docomo and Airtel and Vodafone for that matter here in Bangalore and I can say that Airtel and Vodafone are lot better than Docomo.

I want my Mobile to get connected to net


----------



## lm2k (Jul 25, 2011)

1 plus  for aircel .just last month downloaded about 15gb data @29 to 16kbps ON MY MOBILE USING UCWEB .very reliable but it has some problem with rapidshare and other file sharing sites and torrent ,but it can be fixed.Tata comodo is also good to some extent but many time it doesnot connect.


----------



## Prime_Coder (Jul 25, 2011)

How did you measured this* speed *from mobile ( u may think this a n00b question, bt i really dont know)


> 16kbps ON MY MOBILE USING UCWEB


----------

